# SS 29.05.21 - Corigliano - Symphony #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

John Corigliano (1938 - )

Symphony No. 3, Circus Maximus

I. Introitus
II. Screen / Siren
III. Channel Surfing
IV. Night Music I
V. Night Music II
VI. Circus Maximus
VII. Prayer
VIII. Coda: Veritas

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From CD. One of my favourite contemporary composers.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This week we'll go with Corigliano's Symphony #3. A couple years ago I bought this in BR Audio format (see picture). I have not listened this recently, but I remember I liked it then. So it is time to revisit it again. Obviously this is also available in youtube also.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> .


And the same version for me via Spotify


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> From CD. One of my favourite contemporary composers.


Same here, was just listening to it yesterday..


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

One of my favourite contemporary works, one of my favourite concert band works, and a great example of "surround sound" music. Large wind band on stage, several groups of instruments dotted around the hall (saxophone quartet, a couple of clarinets, horns), a ring of 11 trumpets and percussion around the audience, and near the climax, a marching band makes its way across the hall, leading to probably the loudest chord I've heard in any non-amplified piece of music.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I attended a live performance of the work with Leonard Slatkin conducting the US Marine Band.

Even though a few members of the audience left the concert in a huff, there was a question answer session between the audience and Corigliano and Slatkin after the concert. Most of the audience stayed behind and based on their questions loved the work. 

Corigliano made one interesting comment. He stated that most of the time professional orchestras do not do a very good job of performing his music compared to university groups. Professional organizations only spend few days rehearsing his music while student groups may spend a few weeks. He could not believe how well the Marine Band performed his work since they only spent five days rehearsing it.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I listened to the Junkin recording this morning - unfortunately this type of wind band music is not really my bag. The quiter reflective movements were fine but the rest I struggled with.
Again I'm happy to get to hear something outside my usual listening zone but this is something I will not return to.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Corigliano definitely gets into spatial music- placing instruments in unique positions on stage or throughout the hall....in this he follows the influence of Ives, Henry Brant, etc....Berlioz, Verdi and Mahler all used this technique, but Ives brought if to a whole new level...Sym #4, Unanswered Question, etc....Brant definitely followed this lead- one of my favorite Brant works is "Orbits" for organ, soprano and 80 trombones (yes - eighty!!)


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

will listen to the You Tube Michigan State version


----------

